# Has anyone played Solatorobo:Red the Hunter?



## meowchi75 (Sep 2, 2012)

Has anyone heard of the game for the DS called Solatorobo?


----------



## Conker (Sep 3, 2012)

I have heard of the game. 

What's your next question?


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe...


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 3, 2012)

It's a very easy game to beat, with only one button that needs to be pressed. But it told a somewhat entertaining and quirky, albeit stereotypical-JRPG, story about animal people.

Most of the game's budget was spent on the backgrounds which are very bright, detailed, and seem reminiscent of European cities (except for Basset, which is a slum) and the music is also pretty good.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 3, 2012)

Played, beat it, would recommend it. 
And that's very nice, Rheumatism. Where'd it come from?


----------



## meowchi75 (Sep 3, 2012)

I just wanted to hear other's opinion on the game


----------



## meowchi75 (Sep 3, 2012)

yeah, I loved the game and it's art, but I was hoping for a challenge in the game or something. I heard a rumor that they're making a sequel, but I don't think that it's gonna happen


----------



## meowchi75 (Sep 3, 2012)

Opera FTW!!


----------



## Piroshki (Sep 3, 2012)

I haven't beaten it yet, but I will eventually.
I hadn't played any games in the Little Tail Bronx series before this one, and honestly I'm kind of disappointed by the combat system. I was expecting to be able to fight stuff as Red, but all he has is a stun gun, but then I thought, hey, he's got a mech, that'll make for some fun fights, right? But all it can do is pick stuff up and throw it again. It gets kind of repetitive.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2012)

I have it. Personally, I don't like it. Was looking forward to it. Was even ported to the states on my birthday. Disappointed. Very boring game once I got past the nice art, Opera, and Ms. MIIIIILLLIOOOOON (I love her name). 
It's just got way way waaay too much talking. Very linear slow game. And it's literally the easiest handheld game I have ever played. Not owned, _played_. I'm serious. If you die, you must not be playing the game right or something really messed you up. It's not even moderately challenging.
 The air racing would be addicting...if it controlled better. It's so stiff. And there's not very much customization or many items to find. The most you get are collectable music and art (which I can get better better quality versions of on YouTube, the actual music CD it came with, and Google images) and robot upgrade pieces reminiscent of Mega Man Battle Network 3-6's NaviCust. That'd be it.

And I know someone may come bawwing to me about how riveting the story is, but I'm judging it as a game so I don't find it a selling point...as well as Ms. Kranz, the art, and Ms. MIIIILLLLIIIOOONNNZZ!
 Just my opinion, all of this. It's not broken. Just wasn't that fun to me. Wish it was more. :/

Sorry for being so bleak. It does have a free soundtrack. I don't like the music, but that's still a big bonus if you do considering it didn't need to be bought stand alone or a special edition.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Sep 3, 2012)

I've played it. It's not a game to buy if you're looking for a challenge but certainly a game for casual playing.
The main focus of the game would be it's art style and story telling more than anything but for a ds game it's about as good as it gets.

Does anyone else feel that it deserves a tv series or something? because those intros are brilliant.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I've played it. It's not a game to buy if you're looking for a challenge but certainly a game for casual playing.
> The main focus of the game would be it's art style and story telling more than anything but for a ds game it's about as good as it gets.
> 
> Does anyone else feel that it deserves a tv series or something? because those intros are brilliant.



Maybe like a 3 episode OVA. I wouldn't watch a show of it. Story's a bit generic (you know what I mean, no one get on me for using that word) if you ask me. Feels like every other JRPG.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 3, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> And that's very nice, Rheumatism. Where'd it come from?


I don't know who did it.  It was just randomly posted on an image board.   Definitely would like to find the artist.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I don't know who did it.  It was just randomly posted on an image board.   Definitely would like to find the artist.



I believe the artist can be found on Pixiv. I saw it on Gelbooru (Yes, I was doing exactly what you think, shut up) and the source pointed me there. Can't translate the name though. You'll have to look...hard. It's not an English site.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Sep 3, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Maybe like a 3 episode OVA. I wouldn't watch a show of it. Story's a bit generic (you know what I mean, no one get on me for using that word) if you ask me. Feels like every other JRPG.


I kinda get what you mean, and to be honest I don't really play many JRPG's apart from the odd few and the occasional Final Fantasy game. I think I just bought it because it was on sale and I needed another ds game apart from freaking pokemon, it also reminds me of Klonoa somehow...


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I kinda get what you mean, and to be honest I don't really play many JRPG's apart from the odd few and the occasional Final Fantasy game. I think I just bought it because it was on sale and I needed another ds game apart from freaking pokemon, it also reminds me of Klonoa somehow...



If Pokemon pulled the same stunts that CoD did...I'd still buy it. That is the only JRPG (besides Earthbound) that I can go through multiple times. Solatorobo, and everything else, not quite. I didn't get a Klonoa vibe at first, but strangely now that you mention it, I could see why.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 3, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> If Pokemon pulled the same stunts that CoD did...I'd still buy it.


Pokemon has changed less over the years than Call of Duty.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Pokemon has changed less over the years than Call of Duty.



I mean in terms of lacking content and "DLC".


----------



## TrishaCat (May 30, 2013)

I started playing the game recently and love it. It's become my favorite game ever. One of the greatest things I love about it are the characters. They are so very well written and wonderful. Their emotions seem real, and consequently, when coupled with the story, the game can make someone laugh, smile, and perhaps even cry. 
The story itself seems pretty simple at first, but after a while it escalates and becomes very elaborate.
The gameplay, which is simply involving lifting up enemies and throwing them, is surprisingly fun and doesn't get old to me. Plus, after getting very far in the game, it allows one to add more to the gameplay than simply lifting and throwing, adding in things like transforming your form or getting different mecha as well as new ways to throw and damage enemies.
The game is full of side quests, and this adds a lot to do when one doesn't want to play the main story, and the way the game is made is perfect for a handheld device; plenty of quests to do that can be completed somewhat quickly making it great for travel.
The art for the game is gorgeous, and I wish there were more animated cutscenes in it than just the openings, which were done by MADHOUSE, the same guys who apparently did Death Note, Trigun, and Summer Wars.
Finally, the soundtrack is great. It's not the best, but some of it is a bit memorable, and here in the states the game comes with part of the soundtrack on CD when bought new. Added to it, it seems the game allows you to slowly find and unlock the full soundtrack to listen to in game.
If you want the full soundtrack on CD, it can be bought on Amazon Japan.

The game was made by CyberConnect2, the same guys who did the .hack// series and some Naruto games, and they seem to be aware of the furry fandom as well, as they seem to be making a book called "The Kemono Book", which features furry art, probably because of the many furry fans here in the states who love the games in the Little Tail Bronx series, which includes Solatorobo. They even asked furry artists to help them make the book. http://www.cc2.co.jp/kemono/

Anyways, I love Solatorobo and am still playing it.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

Honestly thought someone made a new thread on it.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Honestly thought someone made a new thread on it.


Sorry about that. Didn't think it'd be a good idea to make a new thread for a game that already has had one.
Of course, I'm actually wanting to talk about the Little Tail Bronx series as a whole rather than just this one game. 
I loved this game, and at some point I want to get Tail Concerto as well, which is in the same series.
Anyways, since you still use this site...


XoPachi said:


> Maybe like a 3 episode OVA. I wouldn't watch a show of it. Story's a bit generic (you know what I mean, no one get on me for using that word) if you ask me. Feels like every other JRPG.


I thought the story was generic for the first half, but I feel like very close to the end of the first half along with everything that's going on in the 2nd, I think the game's story has turned out pretty well, and perhaps each chapter of the game could be shown with an episode of an anime, with a few episodes in here and there so its not too rushed. Basically a 26 episode series could cover it I think. Plus the game seems to be unique from other RPGs with how fleshed out the characters are, as well as the atmosphere of the game.
If not that, they could make a movie perhaps, or maybe try to cover the story of the Red Data Children, which was a story that helped explain the backstory of Solatorobo, taking place back when two certain characters were working on creating something. (being extremely vague to avoid spoiling Solatorobo for anyone)
I mean, CyberConnect2 has made the .hack// games, and they have multiple anime series, and they made the Naruto games, which comes from the Naruto series, so why not? I think it'd be cool, especially if it was once again animated by MADHOUSE like they did for the openings in Solatorobo.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 30, 2013)

meowchi75 said:


> Has anyone heard of the game for the DS called Solatorobo?



I haven't

Why don't you fucking tell us all about it?


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2013)

I would have considered buying it if it got an English release..


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

It did. It was ported to retail stores on September 27 2011.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I haven't
> 
> Why don't you fucking tell us all about it?


I'm not sure the original poster has even used this site in a while. But here:

Solatorobo: Red the Hunter is a Nintendo DS game by CyberConnect2, the same people who made the .hack// games and many Naruto games. Solatorobo is interesting in that almost all of the characters are anthro, and consequently, this may bring interest to the game from the furry fandom, which CyberConnect2 has apparently noticed and welcomed.

The game is about this dog person, called a Caninu, named Red Savarin who does odd jobs for people. One job asked of him is to sneak onto an airship of an organization known as the Kurvaz and find an important document and bring it back to the person who requested it. But while doing this, Red Savarin finds a strange medalion that attracts monsters to him and a mysterious cat person, called a Felineko, who asks Red to form a contract with it. The contract involves having Red obey that Felineko, named Elh, and help Elh perform some special ritual to stop a great monster from being summoned, which would destroy the world. And then the game's story later on gets more complicated and more detailed.

The gameplay involves Red piloting a mini mecha that looks sort of like Lagann from the anime Gurren Lagann, and he must lift up objects and enemies and throw them to damage them. One would think this sort of gameplay would get old, but at least for me it stayed very enjoyable, and as you get closer to the end of the game, the game adds a little bit more variety to the gameplay, allowing one to change mecha, transform one's form, and do more with its enemies than just throw them, like swing them of jump and push them down.

It's an action RPG.

Anyways, hope that helps.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 30, 2013)

Oh, I didn't notice it was a necro. Fucking newfriends.

Game sounds meh.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 30, 2013)

You might be surprised.
Here's a good review for it:
http://www.screwattack.com/news/game-review-solatorobo-red-hunter


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Oh, I didn't notice it was a necro. Fucking newfriends.
> 
> Game sounds meh.



I played until the guy turned into a human and I almost went insane. Waaaaaaay too much talking and too many cutscenes. Also was much too easy. Only thing I really remember vaguely liking was the little blocks you could put in the robot. Reminded me a lot of Mega Man Battle Network.

I should have looked into it though. Had I known the game only got good scores on story and story alone. That $25 could have gone to L.A MachineGuns at Dave and Buster's!
Suppose I can't say it's horrid though. Just everything I didn't want.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 30, 2013)

Decent enough game based on pressing one button... a lot. Took almost no skill to beat the game, music was somewhat memorable considering it came with a free CD that even had three vocal tracks on it. Game's selling point was absolutely gorgeous, detailed visuals as good as you will see on any handheld system, but the story was stereotypical. A good buy if you have small children, are Furry, or don't mind a ridiculously easy game.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Decent enough game based on pressing one button... a lot. Took almost no skill to beat the game, music was somewhat memorable considering it came with a free CD that even had three vocal tracks on it. Game's selling point was absolutely gorgeous, detailed visuals as good as you will see on any handheld system, but the story was stereotypical. A good buy if you have small children, are Furry, or don't mind a ridiculously easy game.


The characters, though. Their personalities...they feel real. And the atmosphere of the game really allowed the gamer to immerse themselves within the world of the game.  The story was stereotypical? I know the first half was for sure, but even after the 2nd half you think that?
Oh well.
At least we can all agree that the game was too easy. That much is near undeniable.
I don't mind my games being easy though.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It did. It was ported to retail stores on September 27 2011.



Probably impossible to find in Australia. Just like Rock Band 2 and 3. Sigh.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2013)

Personally...if a game's marketed for story and characters, it should be getting 2/10's and 1/5's and just not even be praised. Just my thoughts, though...
I agree with Karloz.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Personally...if a game's marketed for story and characters, it should be getting 2/10's and 1/5's and just not even be praised. Just my thoughts, though...
> I agree with Karloz.


I thought even the music and gameplay were good. But anyways....Why?

Books often contain nothing more than a good story and/or good characters, and people don't hate on books. Sure, a video game can offer more than just story and characters, but it may already have everything that would make a book entertaining to read, so the game itself should be, well, entertaining to read, and thus the player should already be pleased. Anything else, gameplay, music, etc is just bonus. Its more stuff for the player to enjoy. In some games the gameplay may actually get in the way of the story, keeping you from learning what happens next. And without a good story, the gameplay itself may not feel well tied together. 

What about visual novels, which are basically games where you do almost nothing but read, with an occasional choice given to you for you to move the game forward in the direction you choose?

How do you feel about games like Kingdom Hearts or Metal Gear Solid, where there are really lengthy cutscenes in between the gameplay? (Expecially Metal Gear Solid 4, which has a string of cutscenes towards the end that lasts for over an hour. Yes, an hour of just watching cutscenes)


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I thought even the music and gameplay were good. But anyways....Why?
> 
> Books often contain nothing more than a good story and/or good characters, and people don't hate on books. Sure, a video game can offer more than just story and characters, but it may already have everything that would make a book entertaining to read, so the game itself should be, well, entertaining to read, and thus the player should already be pleased. Anything else, gameplay, music, etc is just bonus. Its more stuff for the player to enjoy. In some games the gameplay may actually get in the way of the story, keeping you from learning what happens next. And without a good story, the gameplay itself may not feel well tied together.
> 
> ...



I avoid those games.

Only thing I praise of Square Enix is Einhander and you can't pay me to "play" a Metal Gear game. Except Rising. I loved that game.

Visual novels are just that to me. Visual novels. Animated comic books. I don't consider them games.

If anyone hated books for telling a story, they need to be sterilized because what would you expect from a book? That's it's job.

And...

"Sure, a video game can offer more than just story and characters, but it may already have everything that would make a book entertaining to read, so the game itself should be, well, entertaining to read, and thus the player should already be pleased. Anything else, gameplay, music, etc is just bonus. Its more stuff for the player to enjoy. In some games the gameplay may actually get in the way of the story, keeping you from learning what happens next. And without a good story, the gameplay itself may not feel well tied together."

....wat? .-.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 15, 2014)

Had to dig trhough the forum to find the appropriate thread. Now excuse me, while I run around my living room screaming in near-joy and write an article that will be complete gibberish to my readers http://www.siliconera.com/2014/01/1...m_campaign=Feed:+siliconera/MkOc+(Siliconera) HYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE !!!


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2014)

XoPachi said:


> "Sure, a video game can offer more than just story and characters, but it may already have everything that would make a book entertaining to read, so the game itself should be, well, entertaining to read, and thus the player should already be pleased. Anything else, gameplay, music, etc is just bonus. Its more stuff for the player to enjoy. In some games the gameplay may actually get in the way of the story, keeping you from learning what happens next. And without a good story, the gameplay itself may not feel well tied together."
> 
> ....wat? .-.



Gameplay's just one medium to excite someone with. Books can teach or they can entertain; video can inform, appeal, or blow your mind. You can do more than one thing with any medium, you know?

We can call them "interactive stories" if you like?  The entertainment comes from lovin' the characters and their story, and the gameplay gets you involved and invested.

I was really interested in playing Solatorobo when I saw it, but I got a whole mix of confused reviews from everyone and ended up waiting for Black & White 2 instead. It's funny to see that this thread is equally conflicted.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been on the side of the people that loved it to death (so much so that I single-handedly imposed the game in France and probably made Nintendo spend a looot of money to make a fantastic booth at Japan Expo... They even flew the lead artist thanks to my compelling arguments). And even if I too found the gameplay a little bit lacking, I can't think it could've been anything else than a game... Or it would've been an anime that would've taken the Pokémon anime formula, with episodes that kinda look like sidequests.

I loved the universe, the characters, the writing and god damn that second part and epilogue were gripping ! So yeah, if you enjoy complex universes with tons and tons of detail put into insignificant things and walls of fun text, this is quite a great experience ♪


----------



## BearLyons (Jan 17, 2014)

Might as well have an input in this... I personally thought Solatorobo was awesome.

Sure the gameplay was a bit repetitive, but as others have said, the world, the characters, the plot and so much more were so gripping and deep. I was sad when the game ended however as I wanted to be in the world a little while longer.

That link you posted LeFrench has got me super-hyped, I hope it's a sequel of either of them!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you do the DLC epilogue* ? This was one of the best send-offs/twists I've seen in a game in a while ^^ I've been bugging CC2's Community Manager for a while (he's also French and knows me quite well now) but he remains tight-lipped on the subject... We'll see at Japan Expo if he comes. I can be quite persuasive è_é

* For others that didn't play it, be reassured, it was just an episodic epilogue which came out on a weekly basis for a few months and was totes free (basically, there were just weekly keys to unlock the stuff on the ROM)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 17, 2014)

XoPachi said:


> Ms. MIIIIILLLIOOOOON (I love her name).


Wasn't there a slutty cougar in MMBN2 that had a similar name?


----------



## BearLyons (Jan 17, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Did you do the DLC epilogue* ? This was one of the best send-offs/twists I've seen in a game in a while ^^ I've been bugging CC2's Community Manager for a while (he's also French and knows me quite well now) but he remains tight-lipped on the subject... We'll see at Japan Expo if he comes. I can be quite persuasive ï¿½_ï¿½
> 
> * For others that didn't play it, be reassured, it was just an episodic epilogue which came out on a weekly basis for a few months and was totes free (basically, there were just weekly keys to unlock the stuff on the ROM)


... Epilogue DLC? ...*grabs Solatorobo and DS and hopes to God they're still there*


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Had to dig trhough the forum to find the appropriate thread. Now excuse me, while I run around my living room screaming in near-joy and write an article that will be complete gibberish to my readers http://www.siliconera.com/2014/01/1...m_campaign=Feed:+siliconera/MkOc+(Siliconera) HYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE !!!


HYPEHYPEHYPEHYPE
Perhaps this is that Strelka Stories project that CyberConnect2 had been working on?
Either way, I'm looking forward to this! I heard (if it is Strelka Stories) that this time around its going to be aimed more at adults, so perhaps this time the game'll be harder and more action packed. Either way, I hope that this one too has a large focus on story.
Also if this comes out on 3DS then I'm buying a 3DS. This game will be my reason to own one.


RedLeFrench said:


> Did you do the DLC epilogue* ? This was one of the best send-offs/twists I've seen in a game in a while ^^ I've been bugging CC2's Community Manager for a while (he's also French and knows me quite well now) but he remains tight-lipped on the subject... We'll see at Japan Expo if he comes. I can be quite persuasive ï¿½_ï¿½
> 
> * For others that didn't play it, be reassured, it was just an episodic epilogue which came out on a weekly basis for a few months and was totes free (basically, there were just weekly keys to unlock the stuff on the ROM)


The epilogue even came with the game in the US release.
Also, YOU KNOW THE CC2'S COMMUNITY MANAGER?!!
Do keep us posted if you find out anything, even the most remote of things (especially if this has anything to do with the Strelka Stories project)
Also, how do you know him exactly?


BearLyons said:


> ... Epilogue DLC? ...*grabs Solatorobo and DS


If your data is still there, enjoy! The game has a quite a bit of extra content.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 18, 2014)

I really hope it follows What they announced on Strelka Stories too (and the end of the trademark makes me believe it is so 

Concerning Léo (CC2's CM) he knows me only because I kinda/sorta spam him regularly on the CC2 fanpages on Twitter and Facebook (and Also Like nearly all of his posts on The Kemono Fanpage) so se sometimes say Stuff to eachother (oh gods, writing on a phone is such a paiiiin)


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I really hope it follows What they announced on Strelka Stories too (and the end of the trademark makes me believe it is so
> 
> Concerning Lï¿½o (CC2's CM) he knows me only because I kinda/sorta spam him regularly on the CC2 fanpages on Twitter and Facebook (and Also Like nearly all of his posts on The Kemono Fanpage) so se sometimes say Stuff to eachother (oh gods, writing on a phone is such a paiiiin)


Oh cool! Really looking forward to this.
Now all I need to worry about is if the game will be brought to the West.

I occasionally comment and like some of the posts on The Kemono Fanpage and CC2's English page myself. Maybe we've seen each other there and don't even know it xD.
Either way it's cool that you get to talk to him sometimes.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 18, 2014)

I have played the game there are two major parts of the story the second half is when things really start to get interesting and add up in the first half. Let's just say it explains a lot of things that weren't mentioned in Tail Concerto.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 18, 2014)

It'll be brought West all right, I'll be pushing this title like no title before. Solatorobo was the game to launch my career and the "sequel" will be what will make it skyrocket, rest assured ♪ In any case, I shall ask him regularly and am pretty sure it'll be unveiled either via one of Namco's next countdown sites or via Dengeki/Famitsu/Jump/whatev' paper which leaks good info.

(And yeah, you've probably seen me on the fanpage, since I have the same classy mug as there)


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 30, 2014)

So yeah, Little Tail Story is real... It's a mobile game... http://lts.bngames.net/ Dunno if it'll ever get translated, but I hope that it is just a sideproject to legitimize the development of Strelka Stories T_T


----------



## c0ldfire (Jan 31, 2014)

Trailer for "Little Tail Story" app game.
Watch to the end for the special cameo characters. 

[video=youtube;siloTybRi7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siloTybRi7Q[/video]


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 31, 2014)

I stopped playing when the furry protagonist transformed into an anime protagonist in a hilarious and bizarre twist


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 31, 2014)

Kazooie said:


> I stopped playing when the furry protagonist transformed into an anime protagonist in a hilarious and bizarre twist


My friend was so confused by that, he didn't know whether it was cool or not because it was different, but it was turning into yet another human.



c0ldfire said:


> Trailer for "Little Tail Story" app game.
> Watch to the end for the special cameo characters.
> 
> [video=youtube;siloTybRi7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siloTybRi7Q[/video]



When I saw the title of the thread I was going to link that. It looks so fun, it'll probably be the first game I ever play on my phone. I have a pretty GPU heavy phone but I don't even play games on it, what a waste! I really do love the art style and character design for this guys work. The turn based thing is interesting, I wonder when it'll be released in English though...

Also I don't think Sola to Robo really needs a sequel, but I did like what they had with the game.
I thought I beat the game then suddenly, plot twist. I was like huh what oh okay. It got really cliche from there on out but I found it didn't make the game necessarily any less better, just saw it all coming from ten miles away.

For someone looking for gameplay and story I probably wouldn't recommend it. I'd say the game is more desirable for its art style and character design over all.

_(Beat it, loved it.)_


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry to revive a dead thread, but I finally bought the first of the three official artbooks for Solatorobo. It came in the mail recently, and the artwork is spectacular. It even goes really in depth (though I can't read it since its in Japanese) on the world of the game. It goes over the culture of the people in the world, the games, tv shows, and comics people in the world read, the various different species, the types of clothing people where, how people pee (as I said; the artbook is very detailed when it comes to describing the world and culture), the monsters and how they act (I assume that's what the monster pages are for), etc. It's really in depth. Also the artwork.
http://i.imgur.com/3cDOhaq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2qoIvgo.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/C8kFdzq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/r9SeocK.jpg



Karuvatto said:


> For someone looking for gameplay and story I probably wouldn't recommend it. I'd say the game is more desirable for its art style and character design over all.
> 
> _(Beat it, loved it.)_


The story (especially the second half with all the big reveals), characters, art, and world are what made me love it. (music and gameplay were a plus too tho)
Then again I usually never see things coming.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 28, 2014)

Can't believe in 3 days it'll be 3 years the game came out here... Time flies a tad too fast in my opinion...


----------

